# Here is more info on Cape Town



## Maverick (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi there

This is my first post as I came across this forum as I am thinking of moving out of SA relatively soon...

I live in Cape Town (have lived here all my life) so I can offer a good indication of what to expect here.

Its one of the most beautiful cities in the world. We have the mountain and the sea!  However, our beaches are amazingly beautiful but you cant swim here. The water is far too cold - u go numb within seconds if you on the beautiful Atlantic side. The water is warmer on the Indian Ocean side but beware of shark attacks at certain beaches. 

People are friendly but do tend to stick together in groups of people they know. New arrivals do find it hard to click into a group or meet new people but if you stop someone and ask for help - they will generally be friendly and helpful.

Crime - the big question. Is it as bad as its made out to be? The answer is Yes. Be careful. Its not the safest place in the world... I know many people who have been hijacked, attempted hijacked, mugged, house broken into etc. My car has been stolen before and broken into many times. Of course this doesnt mean it will happen to you - you may arrive and never experience crime at all - but generally this is against the odds as crime is on the increase! Open any local newspaper and all you read about is murders, hijackings, rape etc. Its so so sad. This is one critical area that needs to be sorted out in SA. 

However if you need to live here, I would recommend staying in a gated security village (they are becoming more popular due to above) but do come at a premium price. Housing is expensive in cape town but not as bad as overseas like London, Dubai, Cyprus etc.

Cost of living is not so bad here, fuel price is on the rise (becoming really expensive actually) buts thats pretty much a worldwide issue due to high oil prices.

many good opportunities here but you need to weigh up the cons with the pros. What is important to you?

Personally I dont see a future for young kids here so I dont want my kids growing up here (I dont have any yet but for when I do have...) 

When I go overseas I love love love the fact that I can actually walk down the street at night without worrying about crime. (obviously depends what country you in). 

Oh yes we also having major electricity issues because ESKOM who provides our electricity cannot generate enough to cope with the growth so we are on load shedding programs. We have our electricity cut for 2 hour periods at certain days/times. We never know when this is going to happen, but when all of a sudden you dont have electricity you can expect it to come on again in about 2 hours time! Rather frustrating. Load shedding expected to continue for the next 5 years until more power plants are built.

We have good weather (except for the wind!). We have good people and we have a good lifestyle here. Would I want to leave? NO! I love it here BUT crime and political uncertainty is a worry for me and that is good enough reason to leave. 

You need to decide for yourself whats important. 

If I was living in a first world country, would I give that up to come to South Africa - not a chance!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

A fairly well balanced post Maverick, which is not easy when you are talking about SA


----------



## Michele-In-SA (Mar 13, 2008)

Maverick said:


> .
> 
> many good opportunities here but you need to weigh up the cons with the pros. What is important to you?
> 
> You need to decide for yourself whats important.


Hi Maverick! Pleased to meet you! I also live in Cape Town - and agree with you, it is one of the most beautiful cities in the world! 

As Stravinsky said, your post is very well balanced, but at the end of the day, what i have discovered, is the best place to be is where your heart is. I am in touch with so many homesick South Africans it is heartbreaking sometimes to read their stories. 

You pretty much hit the nail on the head with your question : "What is important to you?" Personally, I love SA to much too leave, and am willing to put up with all the problems. "Hope" is i think what keeps most of us here. Maybe naive, maybe not. Only time will tell. 

As said, your post was well written so keep your thoughts and opinions rolling! It helps those who are planning to leave or return with their decisions when they have honest posts like yours to refer to.


----------



## BARBS1 (Mar 31, 2008)

Where you intending to move to Maverick? Also in the beginning process (hopefully Australia but New Zealand will do). Lots of good advice on this forum. I have 3 children - two are independant and one is only 11 years old. Hopefully will have a better future in another country. It's worth the chance and the cost of moving as well as the general upheaval - can't see the light at the end of the tunnel - not just Eskom's fault


----------



## Maverick (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone

Nice to meet you all and thanks for the comments.

I am in a rather unique situation compared to most South Africans as I have an EU passport which entitles me to live and work anywhere in Europe.

I also have a job which has a global staff shortage so at the moment even without an EU passport I have options of getting into UK, Australia and Dubai just to mention a few.

If I do decide to leave, I will more than likely go to Dubai for a few years and then decide where to from there. This would be the most financially rewarding place to build up a little nest egg before settling somewhere.

Even if I dont decide to leave permanently- I might still do the Dubai thing for a few years and then may decide to return? Depends if the new president has sorted out some major issues by then...

Cape Town will always be my home whether I am living here or not.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 1, 2008)

AN UPDATE:

Since I have left SA to work in Dubai and have since re-read my original post, I can update a few things:

Dont think life is greener on the other side. I have found that banking, satellite TV, Internet companies and general service can be as bad if not much worse than SA (I never thought I would ever say that!)

I have come to Dubai to earn a few more $$$ compared to what I was earning in SA, but the true reality is home is where the friends and family are and no amount of money will change that.

Yes there is no crime here (or very little reported crime) but there are other downsides like risking your life everytime you get in your car on these roads with irresponsible drivers. 

Take New Zealand for example, little crime but are you willing to take on the earthquakes? Each city has its downfalls, crime is certainly Cape Town's but I am still hoping that will improve.

I am here for a short period of time (2 years), having fun while being here, meeting new people, travelling and saving but will certainly try to be back in Cape Town soon. Why? Cause thats my home!


----------



## emmacee (Feb 24, 2011)

... a person after my own heart!


----------

